# Horehound



## rtoney (Apr 20, 2011)

Anybody know what flower the bees may have been on to give a light taste of horehound candy to the honey?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Sourwood?


----------



## rtoney (Apr 20, 2011)

Have never had Sourwood.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Horehound has a twang and a bit of bitterness. Smartweed has a bit of both... it could be that IF it was from last fall.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Bees do like horehound flowers. I notice Anise Hyssop flavor in my honey sometimes, or a least I think that's what it is.


----------

